# March 19th- 2 Specktacular events



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

standard Specktacular Series + new $35 entry event- prizes 1st-5th, no member fee, no regular SPecktacular series anglers are allowed in this event (ex. you do not compete against John Havens). Perfect for someone trying to get a taste of a all artificial tourney.

See website for details- www.specktourney.com


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I looked at website and we might fish the amature or whatever. I'm taking it this isn't a live weigh in? I didn't see anything about it.


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*event*

You can bring your fish in alive but you do not receive extra points.


----------

